# Best coondog you ever hunted with??



## Arrow3

....Not the best YOU ever owned unless they were one in the same....

I was a die hard English man when I hunted and had a lot of good, broke hounds....That being said the best dog I ever hunted with was a walker dog (hurts me to say that) 

His name was Henry...He was out of Ball's log chain leroy dog.....He was pure get yonder coon dog....Dale Pace from griffin and The Horne twins from Soperton owned him....Me and Dale hunted a lot together and ran the PKC scene...We were both reps for the State of Ga at one time or another...Henry was something else and probably won about 90% of his casts...Im sure he's dead by now because its been years since I hunted....One things for sure, he would make you walk...He was  gonna get treed if it took 100 yards or 2 miles...


----------



## back nine

It's hard for me to make a call like this one unless I have hunted with the dog many nights. I've seen some dogs put on million dollar perfromances on any given night and then not leave your feet the next. As far as treeing coons and winning casts by making very few mistakes CONSISTENTLY I like the dog I am currently hunting Gr Nt CH Looking For Timber Hanna.  Another dog that I like alot but haven't hunted with nowhere near as much is Matt Marchant's walker female named Phret. She has always looked good when I've been with her and is a consistent winner. Another dog that stands out in my mind is a dog that has never been in a hunt but is owned my a pleasure hunter. He is an english dog named drum. 100 percent trash free, darn near that accurate , and you won't see him until he is treed. I've seen him take all kinds of tracks in many different parts of this country and put coons at the end.I'm sure there are many other nice dogs out there but these are the one's that really stand out in my mind.

So in no particular order:
Drum (english)
Hanna (bluetick)
Phret  (walker)


----------



## thomas gose

the most  accurate and consistant i have ever hunted with, and still do, is a dog named Mucho! he is a pleasure to hunt with and has as much sence as any breed of dog ive ever been around.


----------



## sogafishin

Best 2 hounds I have been in the woods with that were  consistant every night had a coon was Black and Tan female named Daisy and a English female named Hardtime Sue.Neither one was trashy and did there own thing.If they barked you were goin to see the meat.Both were 8 years old or older.Didnt have to leash either one heading out of the woods.


----------



## holler tree

best I ever hunted with was a female out of pine hill true boy (english). night after night that little dog could just make a coon. I seen her tree more big coons up little trees than any dog Ive ever been in the woods with. if they didnt go up she caught them. thats been 20 yrs ago and I ve followed some good dogs since but they still fell short to her. this includes all the grands and pkc champs I've had the pleasure of hunting with also. I know those dogs are once in a lifetime but I sure am hoping one day to get one more since she died at 2 yrs old.


----------



## poolecw

The best coon dog I've ever hunted with was a bluetick called Rocky Creek Dooley owned by my uncle back in the 80's.  He was out of Bell Creek Buck, which was out of Hammer V.  My uncle didn't get a chance to push him in the hunts, but he did come in 2nd in the ACHA little world hunt one year and placed in the world a couple of times.   Living about 45 minutes from Paul Sheffield, he competed several times against Hardwood Dan and would usually beat him.  

He was tight on track and super fast.  Lots of times, he would throw his locate before actually hitting the tree.  He was an all night tree dog that you could pull him off the tree the next morning...he'd be there.


----------



## coondog1

After running the PKC hunts hard for the last ten years, I've seen a bunch of nice hounds. I got to thinking about it and came up with a list of dogs that always impressed me and treed coons consistantly and in style! 

PCH Satilla River Betty
PCH Rerun
GCH Glass Eye Ring
SCH Cook's Molly
SCH Marchant's Lacey
SCH Cool Breeze
SCH Swamp Rat
PCH Wipeout Zena
GCH Stylish Phret
GCH Showtime Lucy
GCH Harry Bawls
SCH Danny Boy
SCH Qusy
PCH Lock Nut
PCH Hardwood Henry
SCH Power Pack
CH Hanna
PCH Bad Habit
PCH Wipeout Barbwire
PCH Harley
GCH Cold Sweat
PCH M/J Spot
PCH Eye Knot
PCH Hardwood Stylish Ann
PCH Jenni
 My absolute favorite 2 of all time would have to be Glass Eye Ring and Lock Nut!


----------



## Arrow3

coondog1 said:


> After running the PKC hunts hard for the last ten years, I've seen a bunch of nice hounds. I got to thinking about it and came up with a list of dogs that always impressed me and treed coons consistantly and in style!
> 
> PCH Satilla River Betty
> PCH Rerun
> GCH Glass Eye Ring
> SCH Cook's Molly
> SCH Marchant's Lacey
> SCH Cool Breeze
> SCH Swamp Rat
> PCH Wipeout Zena
> GCH Stylish Phret
> GCH Showtime Lucy
> GCH Harry Bawls
> SCH Danny Boy
> SCH Qusy
> PCH Lock Nut
> PCH Hardwood Henry
> SCH Power Pack
> CH Hanna
> PCH Bad Habit
> PCH Wipeout Barbwire
> PCH Harley
> GCH Cold Sweat
> PCH M/J Spot
> PCH Eye Knot
> PCH Hardwood Stylish Ann
> PCH Jenni
> My absolute favorite 2 of all time would have to be Glass Eye Ring and Lock Nut!



Is this the same ring dog that Glenn and Len Horne owned?


----------



## coondog1

Yep, thats him! He was by Ball's Stylish Harry!


----------



## coondog1

I forgot Hi Ho Silver on my list....I consider him a great one!


----------



## coondog1

sogafishin said:


> Best 2 hounds I have been in the woods with that were  consistant every night had a coon was Black and Tan female named Daisy and a English female named Hardtime Sue.Neither one was trashy and did there own thing.If they barked you were goin to see the meat.Both were 8 years old or older.Didnt have to leash either one heading out of the woods.



Old Sue was deadly! One year at the PKC world she had 3 big time studs on her cast and absolutly blistered them.....I think Looking Up Jeb and Hardwood Henry were 2 of them if I remember correctly. She made he Semis at the world in 2002!


----------



## coondog1

thomas gose said:


> the most  accurate and consistant i have ever hunted with, and still do, is a dog named Mucho! he is a pleasure to hunt with and has as much sence as any breed of dog ive ever been around.



Mucho's mother produced Track DRIVERS! He is half mate to The Tree Daddy! When Daddy was young he could fly on track and was a first tree machine!


----------



## Arrow3

coondog1 said:


> Yep, thats him! He was by Ball's Stylish Harry!



I hunted with him as well.....Did you ever hunt with their dog "Stick" ?


----------



## coondog1

No sir, Hickory Stick was just a little before my time! Glynn, Lynn, and Jonathon always talked about how nice he was though!


----------



## thomas gose

coondog1 said:


> Mucho's mother produced Track DRIVERS! He is half mate to The Tree Daddy! When Daddy was young he could fly on track and was a first tree machine!



yeah mucho is gettin old and can still drive one!


----------



## tayjack87

i would have to list two. A dog named chip, which was the first dog i ever hunted with and i didnt know much about blood then so i cant tell you what he was out of. but i can tell you he was a COONDOG. He was owned by a man named Raymond Shedd of comer. The other would have to be Kings Mtn. Stylish nut, owned by chris saylers and les young of Kings mtn kentucky.


----------



## tayjack87

Hey thomas i hunted with your buddy jeff the other day. And i used to hunt with mark elrod a lot. He handles some for bud and he said trouble is a nice dog.


----------



## Throwback

One night I hunted with Gr. Nite Ch. Hardwood Buster and Gr. Nite Ch. Hardwood Dan (son of buster) 

Like hunting with two freight trains with collars on. Treed in a H-U-G-E oak tree that our lights wouldn't go all the way up due to the sheer size of it and trees next to it covering them, but I'm pretty sure there was a coon up there! 


As far as sheer grit, a buddy had a walker dog named "train" that HATED a raccoon to the point of climbing trees (think 80 feet up a tree leaning at 60-70 degrees--that was not fun) , going up hollow trees out of my reach, etc. If we could have broken him off possums he'd have been a good one. When a coon was knocked down and the other dogs would go in and worry it, Train would just walk up to it, grab it's body in his jaws and just bare down till it died. It's like he got a rush from it and ignored the pain. You had to almost fight him to get the coon back. 

T


----------



## thomas gose

tayjack87 said:


> Hey thomas i hunted with your buddy jeff the other day. And i used to hunt with mark elrod a lot. He handles some for bud and he said trouble is a nice dog.


Mark has handle trouble a few times. Trouble does a fair job i sure have enjoyed him. he's not the best but he is fun to hunt and hear! whats your name and what r u huntin


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Going WAY BACK, as a teen ager growing up in Michigan.  My best friends dog Buck.  He was a walker dog.  He never lost a cast.  He was a Night Champion.  Could have been a GNC but the politics and money & greed convinced my friend to stop competing.  Best Coon dog I ever saw.


----------



## Arrow3

coondog1 said:


> No sir, Hickory Stick was just a little before my time! Glynn, Lynn, and Jonathon always talked about how nice he was though!




 He was....Big lipper dog....To bad the gators got him...
I hunted with him many nights....What's Jonathon up to?  That boy didn't have any sense....



tayjack87 said:


> i would have to list two. A dog named chip, which was the first dog i ever hunted with and i didnt know much about blood then so i cant tell you what he was out of. but i can tell you he was a COONDOG. He was owned by a man named Raymond Shedd of comer. The other would have to be Kings Mtn. Stylish nut, owned by chris saylers and les young of Kings mtn kentucky.



Ive hunted with chip as well.....I used to handle dogs for Raymond...He's  a great guy but I haven't talked to him in years...


----------



## psycosoninlaw1

A big Bodied walker, named Train and a small bodied walker named Dixie. It's been over twenty years ago and all I remember is they were out Thunderburks Lightning stock.


----------



## sogafishin

coondog1 said:


> Old Sue was deadly! One year at the PKC world she had 3 big time studs on her cast and absolutly blistered them.....I think Looking Up Jeb and Hardwood Henry were 2 of them if I remember correctly. She made he Semis at the world in 2002!



Yeah used to go pleasure hunting with her alot.Got a pup out of her and won a couple puppy casts but he shure wasnt Sue.She was hard to beat.Shes gone now.


----------



## tayjack87

arrow3 do you know who chip was out of i would be interested in knowing.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Stylish Phret and Locknut are by far the best two I have ever seen (night in and night out).  I hunted with them nearly every night for 2 years and they both are COON dogs in my book.

As far as a dog just putting on a show in a hunt, I had the pleasure of hunting with Cold Sweat one night and he treed 5 coons in a 2 hour hunt (took 1st and 4th on the last two and still beat us like a drum).


----------



## coondog1

Arrow3 said:


> He was....Big lipper dog....To bad the gators got him...
> I hunted with him many nights....What's Jonathon up to?  That boy didn't have any sense....



The last time I talked to him he was still in Florida working. He usually comes up every Thanksgiving and hunts with me a couple nights. He is sure something else! As good a hunter that I know of!


----------



## coondog1

I don't know how I forgot her, but ol Skuna River Spice is a super coon treer too! She may just be a nice little reproducer on top of that!


----------



## locknut

I am still looking for one good enough to call "the best I ever went with."  All of them I ever saw were worthless poop eaters.  If I ever get to go with one that I feel comfortable mentioning in the same sentence with the word "best", I'll be sure and let y'all know about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locknut

Oh.......just looked at some of the post, and thought of one that I'd like to think of as being "good"; Jason Cook's Molly dog.  She's probably dead now.  Thanks Matthew and Mitchells for mentioning that worthless piece of junk that I haul.  I appreciate the pity vote.


----------



## Arrow3

tayjack87 said:


> arrow3 do you know who chip was out of i would be interested in knowing.



Sorry...I don't remember.


----------



## Arrow3

Anyone know if Speed Mcdonald still hunts??  I like ole Mr. Speed...He had some pretty good english hounds too...


----------



## specialk

best natural born tree dog i ever hunted with was a grade plott/bluetick cross that my cousin owned.  he had registered dogs that he made champions out of but they never held a candle to that ole grade dog.  he won every water race he entered around southern va and northern nc and made my cousin a few dollars along the way.


----------



## Cottontail

Grade Bluetick hunted with him and treed many coons with him.


----------



## coondog1

Arrow3 said:


> Anyone know if Speed Mcdonald still hunts??  I like ole Mr. Speed...He had some pretty good english hounds too...



I haven't heard from him in a long time. We sure used to tree some coons on that creek he hunted. I used to love going to Scooterville/Sumner to those PKC hunts. He had some nice English Dogs.

I remember drawing ol Shanon Sledge with Root down there alot. Man that was a go huntin' machine!


----------



## Tree Blazin

I owned the Tree Daddy dog, bought him when he was 5. I never hunted with him when he was younger but he would run a track and tree before most good dogs could strike. He ran a coon like most dogs run deer. I lost several hunts with him because he would catch the coon on the ground and I would get no tree points. He hunted as harder as a 10yo dog than alot of young dogs.He died earlier this year. I've tried hard to find another like him with no success.






The best hound I've ever owned as far as having a coon is a walker dog I used to own named Silver Dollar Blue. He is a full Litter mate to Reggy Byrum's "Thats Gonna Hurt" dog. He is a honest bawl mouth track dog ,One located bawl mouth tree dog.I believe he is in the AL state race and has won over $1,100 since June.





 As far as the best Competition dog I like the hound I'm hunting now. He just turned 3 he has $19,371 won in PKC and is a UKC Nitech. He strikes just as soon as he hits the woods and gets by himself with a coon. I'm getting him ready for the PKC state race this next year. We've got our 1st hunt Thursday!


----------



## ryan_beasley

Tree daddy was tough in his younger days too.  I was imperessed with him the few nights I got to see him go.  There's several dogs that come to mind.  As far as just looking at coons Bellars George W is as good as I've ever seen.  Several others fit the whole package better.  Sod Buster and  Lot lizard pop into mind first.  There was a bluetick that used to be in this area named Bingo that sure was a fun dog to follow.  He wasn't the high powered type but just plain out nice dog. Don't know what ever happened to that dog.


----------



## jackmelson

best i hunted with  is walker-  hardwood dan  english- stonecold mack  blacktan- two tyme albert  bluetick- stealth rocky wilkes  plott- buckeyes jake tracyfincher and heep more over thirty years.


----------



## GA DAWG

Tree Blazin, what is that 3 yr old dog?


----------



## Tree Blazin

Jack Mayhem. I only own half. He won $10,000 at the '08 futurity but the other $9,000 is all open event


----------



## GA DAWG

Good luck with him..


----------



## Tree Blazin

Thanks, we gonna need it!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

Grants carolina bouncer wished i would have owned him hes prob. The best ive ever seen and ive hunted with world champion (not mine)SOME TIMES IT SEEMED LIKE HE MADE A COON WHEN HE GOT OUT OF SIGHT


----------



## Tree Blazin

Hey GA DAWG, We need to get together and hunt sometime. Your just right across the big pond from me.


----------



## Krazy

PCH Stylish Cloey !!


----------



## tayjack87

i would have to add another dog. It slipped my mind earlier but have any of you heard of Clutch of Mayhem? Just look on the front cover of Octobers prohound. A friend of mine is good buddy's with Ross and we went up there and hunted with clutch again last night, and let me tell you he is a COONDOG.


----------



## Arrow3

Ttt ,.....


----------



## coop3r

I own a direct grandpup out of michigan swamp rooster on his mothers side and he is the best dog I have ever seen/had/owned. I normally hunt solo 95% of the time but Willie just keeps me smiling every time i cast him.

I dont comp hunt at all, never even been to one. Im a big time pleasure hunter who runs dogs 3-4 nights a week.

Willie was the only natural coon dog I have ever seen. He was never shown a caged coon or worked with a hide. I used to just walk him in the woods as a pup and it just clicked. He is a little hard headed sometimes, if you want to get him back you better get him at the tree. He will run until he passes out, doesnt hunt too far out and has a decent mouth. Best tempered dog I have ever owned.

When I think Coon Dog, I think of ol' King Willie.


----------



## DuckArrow

Been years since I coon hunted(followed my dad). As a child it was a 3-4 time a week event. Comp hunts on the weekend and pleasures hunts during the week. Greed, money, and corruption eventually broke my father up from comp hunts period. Had to scratch out of an Autumn Oaks Championship hunt because of a dog jumping on our dog at the tree, and Dad was winning the cast.

However, I saw a bunch of dogs as a kid. I saw Buster, Hardwood Dan, and many others. But the best dog I ever saw was Dad's Treeing Walker- PR Grand Nite Champion Moon's Ohoopee Spot. He was a man's dog and ending up living a full life to the age of 17, eventually a rattlesnake got him. He couldn't hear it thunder, or hardly see, but his nose still worked and every Saturday morning Dad would wake me to go get Spot. He ran free on the property and just about every Friday night he would take himself hunting. 

With the except of the uncanny nose and treeing as hard as any dog I've ever seen. He was the the exact opposite of the type of dog my dad prefers, especially these days. Once turned out there was not such thing as hunting too far. If there wasn't a coon on this creek, Spot would hunt to the next county if he had to to find one. There was no "give up" in the dog. You couldn't call him off a tree and he didn't leave until you came and got him. There was times We'd go back early the next morning, because a storm blew in and we had to pull out. We'd pull up and sure enough you'd heard him, treeing with every breath and had for the entire night.

God, talking about the old days like this makes me want to go drop the tailgate. Between high school, football, baseball, college, Marriage, and now my own family. I bet I haven't went coon hunting with the old man(dad) in 3-4 years.


----------



## Scrapy

I shook hands with Elvis and I met Johny Cash , If that ain't country. I have had the opportunity to pleasure hunt with two different world champions and I understand why they were world champs and coon dogs in their own way of going. 

I've owned em direct off House's Bawlie, Deep River Mike, Old Hickory Nut Harry, Dahoneys, Sacket Jr., Coma, and Stylish just about everything. The best coondog I ever hunted with I did not own. His name was Max. He could and at times would take a cold track and run off with it . You could turn him in to trashin dogs and he would not put in with them but he was not deaf and go find his own coon somewhere. He would come back and 'tell on" them pups (even a grand nite champion one time)  . When there was no coon in a tree and other dogs were spitting out a hundred and twenty barks a minute he would be around the tree but he would never say a word on it. I don't recall ever goin  to a tree he was excited about and not finding a coon in it even if we had to smoke it out. Max was the best I hunted with for six years ever. Probably only six people ever heard of him or saw him work. He was mostly Walker lookin but that's where it ended. He was a coon dog.

Why six years? Because he was 4 when I started hunting with him. His boss died and the widow retired him to the house. To me it does not matter how many votes a dog can get to Hall of Fame status .  How many full page glossy photos slobber mouthing and belly upping. I know a coondog.


----------



## Scrapy

Tree Blazin said:


> I owned the Tree Daddy dog, bought him when he was 5. I never hunted with him when he was younger but he would run a track and tree before most good dogs could strike. He ran a coon like most dogs run deer. I lost several hunts with him because he would catch the coon on the ground and I would get no tree points. He hunted as harder as a 10yo dog than alot of young dogs.He died earlier this year. I've tried hard to find another like him with no success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hound I've ever owned as far as having a coon is a walker dog I used to own named Silver Dollar Blue. He is a full Litter mate to Reggy Byrum's "Thats Gonna Hurt" dog. He is a honest bawl mouth track dog ,One located bawl mouth tree dog.I believe he is in the AL state race and has won over $1,100 since June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the best Competition dog I like the hound I'm hunting now. He just turned 3 he has $19,371 won in PKC and is a UKC Nitech. He strikes just as soon as he hits the woods and gets by himself with a coon. I'm getting him ready for the PKC state race this next year. We've got our 1st hunt Thursday!



If you don't mind me asking? How much Clover and House is in the last two and how much Coma / Stylish in the first one?  Just seems like I see old friends. I good dog I got to hunt with for a while was name Ogeechee something, bred to a Dahoney dog. The cross sure put the early puppy tree in them , to that I can attest. That was in the 80's .  A dog still has to do more than bark up a tree to be a coondog. A treedog maybe, but a coondog gets better till he is around six.  Then he might be called finished and polished. I have never yet seen a real coondog top out at 2 years old and be any better at four and most likely worse, far as lyin goes.   
 Iye yeeeee,  pulling up short = lying.  In old timer lingo.


----------



## Scrapy

Tree Blazin said:


> I owned the Tree Daddy dog, bought him when he was 5. I never hunted with him when he was younger but he would run a track and tree before most good dogs could strike. He ran a coon like most dogs run deer. I lost several hunts with him because he would catch the coon on the ground and I would get no tree points. He hunted as harder as a 10yo dog than alot of young dogs.He died earlier this year. I've tried hard to find another like him with no success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hound I've ever owned as far as having a coon is a walker dog I used to own named Silver Dollar Blue. He is a full Litter mate to Reggy Byrum's "Thats Gonna Hurt" dog. He is a honest bawl mouth track dog ,One located bawl mouth tree dog.I believe he is in the AL state race and has won over $1,100 since June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the best Competition dog I like the hound I'm hunting now. He just turned 3 he has $19,371 won in PKC and is a UKC Nitech. He strikes just as soon as he hits the woods and gets by himself with a coon. I'm getting him ready for the PKC state race this next year. We've got our 1st hunt Thursday!



If you don't mind me asking? How much Clover and House is in the last two and how much Coma / Stylish in the first one?  Just seems like I see old friends. I good dog I got to hunt with for a while was name Ogeechee something, bred to a Dahoney dog. The cross sure put the early puppy tree in them , to that I can attest. That was in the 80's .  A dog still has do do more than bark up a tree to be a coondog. A treedog maybe, but a coondog gets better till he is six.  Then he might be called finished and polished. I have never yet seen a real coondog top out at 2 years old and be any better at four and most likely worse, far as lyin goes.   
 Iye yeeeee,  pulling up short = lying.  In old timer lingo.


----------



## Beagler282

Hunted a few times with a good friend from out of state and his dog was the best I every had the opportunity of watching.Showtime Blue Superjet.


----------



## Triple C

Just curious if any of you ol' timers in N GA ever hunted with my uncle Bud Chapman.  He passed away a few years ago.  From the time I was a kid about all he ever did was hunt and trade coon dogs.  Walked about everywhere he went and outlived all of his siblings probably because he always walked so much.  When my boys were about 12 and 10 I took them on a coon hunt with Bud.  Only time they ever went and they still talk about it.


----------



## david c

*Blue Huston*

I hunted with and against some really good dogs but I have to say there was nothing like going with Huston. I hunted him 3 to 5 nights a week and it was a rush knowing that every time I dropped the tailgate it wouldn't be long and I would be looking at a coon. Even after he made Dual Grand I could not make myself leave him at home. I had more fun hunting that dog than I can explain and unfortunately I've never found another one like em. 

The next closest thing was my hunting partners dog named Hawk. Even though he was a Walker I absolutely loved hunting with Hawk. Lol


----------



## The mtn man

The best dog I ever followed through the mountains , I owned, she was a Yadkin river walker named Yadkin river sparkles, she was killed at the tree by a pit bull that was running loose, I was devistAted , she was 9 years old at the time, needless to say , the pit bull didn't make it through the ordeal when I arrived on the Scene. Ones season she treed almost 150 coons, was 99.9 percent accurate, never barked unless struck, gave a good locate, and backed off to let any other pup or tree running dog run the tree, was perfectly well mannered, came when called, never ran trash, sometime I would swear she made coons to run, the only hound I ever owned that I could say was a perfect coon hound, RIP sparky!


----------



## DEAD EYE

The best coondog I followed was southern hard time jr. Owned by Oscar stapp may he r.i.p . Jr was off of hard time speck and think everybody knows that hound . And a hound my son and I owned after dark bang and gr.nt ch. abbotts hillbilly Mac that Me and jake garner still own he's 12 years old now. That was just a few I loved to hunt.and can't forget southern country rock owned by jake garner.


----------



## ByrdDog76

As a teenager I was lucky enough to hunt with Brady Cisco and his dog Diamond. As fine of a fellow and dog as I have ever came across.


----------



## BigCats

Me and my uncle Charlie used to hunt hard back in the day and he had a walker named sun it was a breed from a guy out in corn country and he was 2 when he got him he was a real pleasure to hunt with if he would hunt off the truck if you wanted him to he would go down hunting club rd in front of truck he would stop curl his tail when he winded a coon and be off or you could turn him out if he didn't strike in 20 or so minutes he be back and if you didn't load him up he'd head another direction but 99% of the time he was gonna get on a coon and 99.9% of the time when he struck you could bet he was gonna have a coon in a short few and it was gonna be in the tree. Lots of people don't like a dog that will come back but it sure was nice when you had to be at work at 6 in the morning.  My wife's uncle and a friend of mine own parts in some state champ dog out of sc they say is a cracker jack but I haven't had the pleasure of hunting with them I haven't hunted in years and miss it but with kids and work don't have the time.


----------



## coop3r

BigCats said:


> Me and my uncle Charlie used to hunt hard back in the day and he had a walker named sun it was a breed from a guy out in corn country and he was 2 when he got him he was a real pleasure to hunt with if he would hunt off the truck if you wanted him to he would go down hunting club rd in front of truck he would stop curl his tail when he winded a coon and be off or you could turn him out if he didn't strike in 20 or so minutes he be back and if you didn't load him up he'd head another direction but 99% of the time he was gonna get on a coon and 99.9% of the time when he struck you could bet he was gonna have a coon in a short few and it was gonna be in the tree. Lots of people don't like a dog that will come back but it sure was nice when you had to be at work at 6 in the morning.  My wife's uncle and a friend of mine own parts in some state champ dog out of sc they say is a cracker jack but I haven't had the pleasure of hunting with them I haven't hunted in years and miss it but with kids and work don't have the time.




That's the way my Rooster dog Willie is and I personally love it. He will come back and check in with you and then head another direction. If he does this twice, then there is nothing walking in that area. Grab the ol dog and move to another drop spot. I love it.


----------



## Jamie Henderson

Best three I ever hunted with was a female out of Hardwood Buster named Queen that was owned by Gilbert Womack and a walker male named Wipeout Clayton that Bryan Sanders and Nick Alberson  owned. Danny Womack also had a female named Martha and she was also a good one.


----------



## GA DAWG

I dont really know. Ive hunted with some good dogs. I can tell you one that impressed me last yr. Draggin Bawls. That sucker was running through there picking those coon off. Nothing else knew what the heck was going one. I dont think a hound in tbe country could of hanged with him that night. Where some decent ones on that hunt.


----------



## James Sanders

I hunted with a grade walker that was Finley River bred named JoMack owned by Chuck Heath in the early to mid 90's. Now I,m hunting with a gentleman from Loganville who owns a grandson to Lipper and boy let me tell you. Both of those hounds would put a many mans "COONDOGS" to shame. Saw a $25,000 dog go one night and thought to myself Jomack must be a $50,000 dog.


----------



## Scrapy

Absolutely, positively, the best dogs I ever hunted with were not this year including mine. I'm thinking about starting a pup for next year.

We did get five tonight but went to at least 15 trees. Three of the five we got ran like the dickens. Two did not  run far.  The trouble was , in my opinion, the other ten ran like the dickens but the dogs didn't know it.


----------



## William McDaniel

Thanks for mentioning Spice coondog1. I have seen her (and some of her offsping) do incredible things in the woods! Having said that she is just a dog and we sure lost our share of casts over the years. Spice is 12 now and enjoying retirement.
I have had the opportunity to hunt with many, many hounds over 30 years from grade dogs to World Champions. As none of you would know any of the lesser known dogs - I would have to say the ones that stick out in my mind from over the years are Hardwood Dan (Paul Sheffield) and Sand Creek Squealer ( Nick Alberson). They both would flat beat your brakes off in a hunt back in the day.


----------



## William McDaniel

Man this is a great thread! 

Got me to thinkin about all the dogs I have been lucky enough to see in the woods - a couple more best evers would have to be Salt Creek Jennie ( think she may have been mentioned) and the Little Bit female John Strickland had. Hunted with each of them multiple times and they were on another level! Oh and a walker male I think Eric Lowe owned - Lowes Walker Rip? Off of Lipper - man that sucker sounded like somethin was getting killed on that tree when he was treed by himself!!!

As for one night performances, three come to mind. Powers Red Cloud (Eng) in a SC swamp was amazing one night, Yadkin River Cruise (Walker) at a Pro hunt hunting at Flint River WMA was the best tree dog I had ever heard, a B&T female ( Bad to the Bones something I think) hunting in the big Thomasville PKC hunt that used to be same weekend as UKC Winter Classic did not win the cast but absolutely had the prettiest tenor bawl voice I have ever heard.

As for folks in Ga that have had awsome hounds going on for decades now - IMO it is a toss up between the Horne Brothers And Mr Jarvis and Matt Marchant. They have had hounds for 25 + years winning at the highest levels.


----------



## William McDaniel

And I should also say the Marchants and the Hornes - some of the best sportsmen and most honest folks you could ever hope to draw out with.


----------



## cornboy

The two dogs I enjoyed the most was a walker named viper owned by Tony Bentley and Durango a bluetick owned by Jerry Deal . They was real nice hounds .


----------



## cornboy

I agree with you the Horne brothers are some fine folks.


----------



## Arrow3

William McDaniel said:


> Man this is a great thread!
> 
> Got me to thinkin about all the dogs I have been lucky enough to see in the woods - a couple more best evers would have to be Salt Creek Jennie ( think she may have been mentioned) and the Little Bit female John Strickland had. Hunted with each of them multiple times and they were on another level! Oh and a walker male I think Eric Lowe owned - Lowes Walker Rip? Off of Lipper - man that sucker sounded like somethin was getting killed on that tree when he was treed by himself!!!
> 
> As for one night performances, three come to mind. Powers Red Cloud (Eng) in a SC swamp was amazing one night, Yadkin River Cruise (Walker) at a Pro hunt hunting at Flint River WMA was the best tree dog I had ever heard, a B&T female ( Bad to the Bones something I think) hunting in the big Thomasville PKC hunt that used to be same weekend as UKC Winter Classic did not win the cast but absolutely had the prettiest tenor bawl voice I have ever heard.
> 
> As for folks in Ga that have had awsome hounds going on for decades now - IMO it is a toss up between the Horne Brothers And Mr Jarvis and Matt Marchant. They have had hounds for 25 + years winning at the highest levels.


 I live near Eric and have hunted with him a good Bit. Ole Rip threw some good pups too. Eric squirrel hunts now and won a world hunt recently.


----------



## jaybo81

Arrow3 said:


> I hunted with him as well.....Did you ever hunt with their dog "Stick" ?



ive been in the woods with him a several times...beat him a few of those with gum swamp sam... a dog that i got from johnny pace...that was years ago. stick would quit treeing and sit on his butt once he was handled and leashed back at at tree...nice hound


----------



## jaybo81

i agree with yall. if you draw a dog from the horne boys or mr jarvis and matt you and your hound better be on their "A" game!


----------



## Arrow3

I knew the Horne brothers, Johnny , and Dale Pace. Me and Dale were good friends and hunted a lot together. Haven't talked to him in years though.


----------



## GA DAWG

Arrow you need to ride to the BIG peach state classic this weekend in Athens. Be lots of hound hunters there. Even if it is ukc


----------



## brian lancaster

I hunted with Bud before that lived close to north hall high school he was some character. he was a tuff feller


----------



## Arrow3

GA DAWG said:


> Arrow you need to ride to the BIG peach state classic this weekend in Athens. Be lots of hound hunters there. Even if it is ukc



I'll be done bought something. ...


----------



## GA DAWG

Arrow3 said:


> I'll be done bought something. ...


Thats why I said it. Time to get back with it  Good english dogs over in there. Big river Dan of Mark Looneys. Plus Mr Pritchett retired sheriff of Morgan co. He has some good uns to.


----------



## smokey30725

Anyone do much coon hunting in Walker County? I live in Flintstone and would love to tag along sometime. PM me if interested.


----------



## Arrow3

GA DAWG said:


> Thats why I said it. Time to get back with it  Good english dogs over in there. Big river Dan of Mark Looneys. Plus Mr Pritchett retired sheriff of Morgan co. He has some good uns to.



Yep. Plus Jason Carey and Alan Short .... 

I went one time last week


----------



## Dan DeBord

Anyone remember Hardwood Bozo ?


----------



## GA DAWG

I know of Bozo but I guess he was before my time. I have heard from folks he was trained around here and was a tree dog. I wouldn't mind having a heavy bozo bred pup.


----------



## Scrapy

Dan DeBord said:


> Anyone remember Hardwood Bozo ?


 Yes and Bozo was in about everything I had since the 80's, Same as lipper or nailor. And all the younger fellers toutin big dog up close names got to buy six + generation papers and likely find him top and bottom side.

Bozo was honest tree stock. But he got used about the time everybody got to thinkin a tree dog was a coondog. As honest a dog as he was , he had a lot to do with the down hill slide. That, and rule changes that wanted tree first and think about it later kind of dog and calling sclircles for "pulling up short" instead of LIERS  like we used to.

"You got to run 'em before you can tree 'em." Don't forget that. I refuse to buy a wonderful dog in somebody's imagination. In fact I wont feed it if given to me if it leaves wanting to get under a "Tree" , now getting under a coon is another story.


----------



## SC Hunter

I hunted and worked with a man named Thomas Holloway who raised and sold old fashioned Gascon blueticks, going back to Grant stock. The absolute best bluetick I hunted in my life was Holloway's Honest Abe. If he didnt find a coon he was going yonder way to find one. He also had a blue dog named King who was ridiculously loud and would have a coon if he treed. 

The best most ridiculously fast quick to tree with a coon was a male walker owned by David Brock in Ellaville, Ga. Dogs name was Brock's Nacho Cash. (Not yo cash) he was a competition dog through and through quick to tree and hated a coon. 

Those three dogs I would put up against any other dog! I miss hearing those dogs run.


----------



## coon hunter

One of the best dogs I have ever hunted with was Brad Hall's English female Cool Breeze. She was a real winner


----------



## William McDaniel

Im sure a lot of yall older coonhunters probably knew Bobby Rachels from Lincolnton. I am very sad to say Mr Bobby passed away last week. He was one of my heros growing up that I was lucky enough to get to know. Absolutely the hardest working man I have ever known. He would lay brick all day and coonhunt all night. Was also about the funniest person I have ever known. Most of the time you were around him, he would have you crying laughing!

Him and ol True Boy are together again now. RIP old friend.


----------



## NiteHunter

Hate to hear that about Bobby. I always enjoyed hunting with him. He will be missed.


----------



## Arrow3

Hate to hear that about Bobby. Never hunted with him but hunted against some of his hounds. Used to see him at the hunts a good bit.


----------

